# What're you Listening To (part deux)?



## mudbug (Jan 22, 2007)

classic old blues song - How Long (Has the Evening Train Been Gone)?
piano version this time


----------



## MJ (Jan 22, 2007)

"Bridge of Sighs" by Robin Trower


----------



## mudbug (Jan 22, 2007)

MJ, where do I recognize Robin Trower's name from?  Was he/she in a band before going solo? Sorry 'bout the boomer ignorance here (but da Bears DID win.....)


----------



## MJ (Jan 22, 2007)

Robin Trower left "Procol Harum" in the early 70's. I think his first album was "twice removed from yesterday" after he formed his own band.
And yes, I hated to see da Bears win!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 22, 2007)

and so now you are a whiter shade of pale?  thanks for the info.  I _knew _I knew that name from somewhere............


----------



## mudbug (Jan 22, 2007)

yikes, now it's Billie Holliday doing "My Man" -waaaaaaaaay better than Ms. Streisand in Funny Girl.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 22, 2007)

_Knights in White Satin_ by the Moody Blues.  Just makes me melt.

One of our local really, really hick country music stations just converted to an "oldies" format...'60s, '70s and a smattering of '80s.  Music I can relate to.  Although, I do really love good country, but this station was just, too, too much.  I can do without the hog report at noon.  Really.

Anyhow, their new format has me bee-boppin all over the house.  Buck and I even did some slow dancin' in the kitchen the other night.  And our children think we're dead!  HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Dream on kiddos.  We're like fine cheese and wine.  Just gettin' better with age.


----------



## middie (Jan 22, 2007)

Tim McGraw by Taylor Swift


----------



## GB (Jan 22, 2007)

Cat Power - The Greatest. This is my new favorite album and singer. What a gorgeous voice!

Jolie Holland - Escondida. Perfect for Sunday morning listening.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 22, 2007)

Island by Spring Heel Jack from the CD Million Shades........


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 22, 2007)

Me Voy by Julieta Venegas.  Just found out she was Mexican, not a Spaniard as I thought all this time.  She has a sweet voice, nice change from usually "too macho" type singing/voice of Italian female singers...(well, except Laura Pausini and Elisa.)


----------



## Hungry (Jan 23, 2007)

*Listing*

Right now and all the time...
XM Radio.  Ch 13 Willie's Place.  
Hank Wiliams, Hank Thompson, Hank Locklin, Ernest Tubb, Eddie Arnold, Dotty West, Patsy Cline, Willie Nelson, Meril Haggard and others. 
I have this in my truck and my computer room.
Un intruped radio from So. Cal. to Houston, TX and return with out a commerical one!


----------



## middie (Jan 23, 2007)

Get Stoned by Hinder now.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 23, 2007)

A sudden hail storm!! 
This is good... I was going to have a walk to the gym within an hour... hope it will stop quickly!  (I bet it will be much colder even if it does... yuck!)


----------



## Katie H (Jan 23, 2007)

Hungry said:
			
		

> Right now and all the time...
> XM Radio.  Ch 13 Willie's Place.
> Hank Williams, Hank Thompson, Hank Locklin, Ernest Tubb, Eddie Arnold, Dotty West, Patsy Cline, Willie Nelson, Merle lHaggard and others.
> I have this in my truck and my computer room.
> Un intruped radio from So. Cal. to Houston, TX and return with out a commerical one!


Do not have XM Radio, but Channel 13 sounds like a real winner.  Everyone you have listed is wonderful.  I especially like Eddie Arnold and Patsy Cline.

I am not listening to anything right now but the sound of silence.  The house is dead quiet, which is really nice sometimes.  Quiet outside, too, and makes the inside quiet, enveloping and soothing.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 23, 2007)

the history of plumbing on the history channel, and 1 kHz tone.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 23, 2007)

Rob Zombie, LOL and other weird stuff!!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 23, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> A sudden hail storm!!
> This is good... I was going to have a walk to the gym within an hour... hope it will stop quickly! (I bet it will be much colder even if it does... yuck!)


 
OUCH!! That would have been one heck of a walk there!! Be careful not to get caught outside in case there is more later!!


----------



## Toots (Jan 23, 2007)

I usually listen to NPR at my desk and in my car, despite the fact that my husband is on-air talent AND the program director of a radio station!  
I'm into the mellowed out  granola stuff or old 80s alternative if I listen to anything... but I do have to say I saw Mary J. Blige on Oprah last week and now I want her cd, so soulful, wonderful voice.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 23, 2007)

I usually lean towards Southern string bands or acoustic blues from the 20's  and 30's but the in past couple days I've played Iris DeMent's _Infamous Angel_, Fleetwood Mac's _Rumours_, and _Woody Guthrie The Asch Recordings_.


----------



## The Z (Jan 23, 2007)

Bob Dylan's "Modern Times" CD

I have never been a big Dylan fan, but I'm finding this very interesting 
listening.  Kinda has a modern country blues vibe.  Very cool.


----------



## MJ (Jan 23, 2007)

"The night they drove old Dixie down" by Joan Baez.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 23, 2007)

Monterverdi's "Vespro della Beata Vergine"  - 1610.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 23, 2007)

MJ said:
			
		

> "The night they drove old Dixie down" by Joan Baez.


 Why the ?

The older I get, the more often I need to listen to her version of "Forever Young."


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 23, 2007)

cliveb said:
			
		

> Monterverdi's "Vespro della Beata Vergine"  - 1610.


I thought I was old!


----------



## MJ (Jan 23, 2007)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> Why the ?
> 
> The older I get, the more often I need to listen to her version of "Forever Young."


I guess its a song that never gets played much on the station I listen to - just not used to hearing it. The older I get, the more I like the older stuff too.


----------



## MJ (Jan 24, 2007)

"Hello it's me" by Todd Rundgren.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jan 24, 2007)

"Love me Do" by The Beatles


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jan 24, 2007)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> Why the ?
> 
> The older I get, the more often I need to listen to her version of "Forever Young."


 

I couldn't agree more.  My boyfriend opened my eyes up to a lot of music and I like music I thought I would NEVER like...ex. the song I was listening to!


----------



## MJ (Feb 1, 2007)

"Shine on you Crazy diamond" by Pink Floyd.


----------



## Spiritboxer (Feb 2, 2007)

Tracy Nelson doin' "Cry On" from Mother Earth's "Livin' With the Animals" album. A voice like that just makes you sit up and take notice.


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2007)

"25 or 6 to 4" by Chicago


----------



## mudbug (Mar 2, 2007)

*goose bump time*

Try (Just a Little Bit Harder) - Janis Joplin

can I be her when I grow up?


----------



## crewsk (Mar 2, 2007)

Sweet Home Alabama- Lynard Skynard

As soon as that one is over, it'll be Whiskey In The Jar- Metallica


----------



## mraa (Mar 2, 2007)

MJ said:
			
		

> "25 or 6 to 4" by Chicago



Chicago is my favorite band of all times ... love the song, too.
However, on my new computer, I'm listening to Train ~ _Drops of Jupiter _and _Calling on Angels._


----------



## shannon in KS (Mar 2, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Try (Just a Little Bit Harder) - Janis Joplin
> 
> can I be her when I grow up?


 
Would you please?  I love(d) her and miss her  

I am listening to Enya A Day Without Rain


----------



## shannon in KS (Mar 2, 2007)

Good Mourning by India.Arie


----------



## crewsk (Mar 2, 2007)

Whisky Girl- Toby Keith

Can anyone guess what I'm drinkin' tonight?


----------



## MJ (Mar 2, 2007)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Whisky Girl- Toby Keith
> 
> Can anyone guess what I'm drinkin' tonight?


Umm... you are listening to Lynard Skynard   and Toby Kieth, so you must be on the Jack again.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 2, 2007)

MJ said:
			
		

> Umm... you are listening to Lynard Skynard   and Toby Kieth, so you must be on the Jack again.


 
You got that right! This counthry girl is turnin' redneck tonight. If you could hear me talkin' you probably die laughin', my southern accent is really gettin' thick.

Now I'm listenin' to Gretchen Wilson- Here For The Party


----------



## MJ (Mar 2, 2007)

crewsk said:
			
		

> You got that right! This counthry girl is turnin' redneck tonight. If you could hear me talkin' you probably die laughin', my southern accent is really gettin' thick.
> 
> Now I'm listenin' to Gretchen Wilson- Here For The Party


How all y'all doin? My accent sounds like Alix and Tanis after a few drinks. 

I'm listening to Warpigs by Ozzie...


----------



## jabbur (Mar 2, 2007)

I've got the King (Elvis) playing right now.  His music is still great.


----------



## IainDaniel (Mar 4, 2007)

Sirius Satellite Radio.  Channel 34.

No one would like it.. it is all Remix and Mash-ups.


----------



## Constance (Mar 4, 2007)

Ray Charles...I've got the movie on, with Jamie Fox. 

Last night, we watched a 25 year tribute to Elivis. They took old videos and tapes of his, put them on a huge screen, and brought in all the old musicians who used to play and sing with him to perform along. It was fantastic. Kim is going to order the DVD. 

Night before last, we watched Mark Knoppler with Emmy Lou Harris...that was a good one too.


----------



## chasinmichigan (Mar 4, 2007)

"Question 67 and 68" by Chicago


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 4, 2007)

Corrine Bailey Rae = Like a Star


----------



## middie (Mar 4, 2007)

" Sometimes She Cries " by Warrant


----------



## buckytom (Mar 4, 2007)

mr. brownstone, guns-n-roses


----------



## middie (Mar 4, 2007)

Oooh another good one Bucky.


----------



## middie (Mar 4, 2007)

" Save Me " by Cinderella.

Sorry guys, getting my Big Hair fix tonight.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 4, 2007)

Last Kiss- Pearl Jam


----------



## middie (Mar 4, 2007)

Aw man. My big hair stuff is over.
So now it's Korn.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 5, 2007)

middie said:
			
		

> Oooh another good one Bucky.


 
the whole album is great. i did a 360, unintentionally, on the southern state highway (long island) in the rain once when listening to this album. 

i remember that i had really expected great things from g-n-r, but they self destructed.


----------



## middie (Mar 5, 2007)

Yep they did. Bummer. Mostly because of Axl. Oh well what can ya do ?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 5, 2007)

middie said:
			
		

> Yep they did. Bummer. Mostly because of Axl. Oh well what can ya do ?


 
Unfortunately, that could be said of too many talented musicians/bands. Nirvana, Blind Melon, Smashing Pumpkins to name a few, all could have achieved so much bigger things if they could avoid self destruction. Considering all this, it is quite amazing to see the Rolling Stones, all wrinkled, still jamming together with almost all original members after 40+years.

Um... my mentioning of all these alternative bands from 90s got me in the mood for Spin Doctors... I am looking for Two Princes in my file now...


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 5, 2007)

"November Rain" by Guns`n`Roses currenty playing.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 5, 2007)

Sting + Sheryl Crow = Always on your side


----------



## The Z (Mar 5, 2007)

BONNIE RAITT - "Souls Alike" album


----------



## crewsk (Mar 5, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> "November Rain" by Guns`n`Roses currenty playing.


 
That's one of my many favorites YT! 

I'm listening to Pain by Three Days Grace right now the next song on the list is Hurt by Johnny Cash.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 5, 2007)

jamiroquai, Mr.Moon


----------



## The Z (Mar 5, 2007)

THE JAMES GANG - 'Greatest Hits' album


----------



## pdswife (Mar 5, 2007)

The news is on in the other room.... trying to ignore it.   It's all bad.

( except the weather, they said the sun "might visit" tomorrow!)


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 5, 2007)

Basss thump, Victor Wooten


----------



## GB (Mar 5, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Basss thump, Victor Wooten


Ahh good old Victor. That man sure can play!!!

I am listening to a band I just recently discovered called Raq. These guys are great!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 6, 2007)

Pour Some Sugar On Me- Def Leppard


----------



## middie (Mar 6, 2007)

Dance Hall Days by Wang Chung.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 6, 2007)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Pour Some Sugar On Me- Def Leppard



Looks like you were spending some time with Shunka today.


----------



## middie (Mar 6, 2007)

Here I thought I was a Leppard fan. Ha... I have nothing on Shunka lmao.


----------



## Shunka (Mar 6, 2007)

Thank you Middie!! I know some others that are worse than I am....kind of hard to imagine, huh?!!! Hubby did get me a new stereo for my truck; it will play a flash drive on which I have every (and then some!) album done by Def Leppard and various guest acts on it with room for future albums!!!! I have the same set up on my puter and am listening to their Tokyo 1999 concert that way now; Paper Sun has just started!!! BTW, Def Leppard is apparently going to tour the US again this summer!!!! Foreigner and Styx will be be the openers. I'm waiting for the confirmed dates close by!!!!!!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm listening to Aerosmith's Nine Lives album.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 6, 2007)

minor threat: sometimes good guys don't wear white

every now and again I listen to the old school I grew up on


----------



## shannon in KS (Mar 7, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, that could be said of too many talented musicians/bands. Nirvana, Blind Melon, Smashing Pumpkins to name a few


 
Love Blind Melon, RIP Shannon Hoon, and the neighbors always ask what the heck that noise is when I crank the punkins!!!  HAHA!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 7, 2007)

The soundtrack from Romeo & Juliet, the one with Leanardo DeCaprio & Claire Danes.


----------



## CassiesKitchen (Mar 7, 2007)

crewsk, I loved that movie.. The song Love Fool and the one from Garbage are awesome.

I'm listening to Soma.fm's Illinois Street Lounge stream. It's old vintage bossanova music. So fun! Menah menah!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who loved it! Hubby just rolls his eyes when I start lisetning to the soundtrack or watching the movie. 

Now I'm listening to Trace Adkins' Chrome album.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 7, 2007)

crewsk, my daughter is a Leo D. groupie.  They were reading R&J in English so we got her the movie.  Watched it with her about a month ago and had no idea that it was a visually modern take on the story.  I loved it (especially Chris Rock)!  Will have to pay more attention to the music next time.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 7, 2007)

He does have beautiful eyes...*sigh*


----------



## mudbug (Mar 7, 2007)

I liked his look in The Departed better.  Not bad for jail bait.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 7, 2007)

I think he's gotten better looking as he's grown up. I really want to see The Departed, it looks good all the way around.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 7, 2007)

It's a good movie, crewsk.  Everyone in it is good, even Martin Sheen.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 7, 2007)

back to what are you listening to

Keb Mo - It Hurts Me Too


----------



## crewsk (Mar 7, 2007)

Gretchen Wilson- When It Rains from her Here For The Party Album


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 7, 2007)

The boss going Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 7, 2007)

You're lucky, Renee.  My boss goes Blah No Blah No Blah No


----------



## Vegas Girl (Mar 7, 2007)

My favorite CD - "Rockford", by Cheap Trick


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 7, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> You're lucky, Renee. My boss goes Blah No Blah No Blah No


 
I guess I am blessed.


----------



## middie (Mar 8, 2007)

Listening to the peace and quiet I have for a moment. Man it's nice.


----------



## MJ (Mar 8, 2007)

"The Beautiful Guitar!" by Joe Satriani


----------



## mudbug (Mar 8, 2007)

more guitar music here, MJ - The Guitar Artistry of Charlie Byrd


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 8, 2007)

Rachel Ray's squeaky a$$ voice......yummmo.


----------



## Spiritboxer (Mar 8, 2007)

"Baby Doll Blues" by Ronnie Earl and The Broadcasters , marvelous guitar work!


----------



## middie (Mar 8, 2007)

My peace and quiet is gone. Now I'm hearing a sniffling kid and a pacing dog.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 12, 2007)

_Wolly Bully_ by Sam the Sham and the Pharaohs.  I've been bee-boppin' all afternoon to a new oldies station.  It's great!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 12, 2007)

Let's not be L7, come and learn to dance
wooly bully!
(wooly bully)


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 12, 2007)

Thats great.....Can we through in some "Little Red Riding Hood" too?  

Im listening to kids insist that they are hungry even though they just ate....how do you keep food in the house with kids....you just dont!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 12, 2007)

Little Red Riding Hood
You sure are looking good


----------



## Alix (Mar 12, 2007)

Great Big Sea.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 12, 2007)

Now I gotta DL it caus eits in my head.....er me and my big mouth.....

if you can dl music....um...nevermind...some wont like


----------



## mudbug (Mar 12, 2007)

presidential wannabees on the news.  new year, same horse race.


----------



## CassiesKitchen (Mar 13, 2007)

Pioneers - Bloc Party


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 13, 2007)

Lionel Ritchie's 'Say You Say Me'


----------



## middie (Mar 13, 2007)

Hold Me Under by Dream Theater


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 13, 2007)

Not sure the name(it is in Swahili I think), but the artist is Femi Kuti, I love this album!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 13, 2007)

all day, in my head - Joe Walsh's "Life's Been Good To Me So Far"

have no idea why


----------



## mudbug (Mar 14, 2007)

nice oldie album that I finally found on CD - Sweetheart of the Rodeo by the Byrds.  Makes me nostalgic for all my former pickin' and grinnin' buddies from the old days.


----------



## spryte (Mar 14, 2007)

The Colbert Report


----------



## MJ (Mar 15, 2007)

"Fly From The Inside" by Shinedown


----------



## shannon in KS (Mar 15, 2007)

ahhhh, silence.  Do not disturb, or else.


----------



## shannon in KS (Mar 20, 2007)

Jack Johnson's "on and on" CD


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 20, 2007)

Missin you - John Waite and Alison Krauss


----------



## Toots (Mar 20, 2007)

Lovers Rock cd - Sade.  Just loaded it into my nano.


----------



## MJ (Mar 20, 2007)

'Fly From the Inside' by Shinedown.


----------



## Flightschool (Mar 20, 2007)

24 Hours ....


----------



## Flightschool (Mar 20, 2007)

I love this song....


----------



## MJ (Mar 21, 2007)

"I can see clearly now" by Johnny Nash.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 22, 2007)

the best of van morrison.

on the way back home we sang a song
but our throats were getting dry
then we saw the man from across the road
with the sunshine in his eyes
well he lived all alone in his own little home
with a great big gallon jar
there were bottles too, one for me and you
and he said hey! there you are


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 22, 2007)

The Red Jumpsuit  "Face Down"


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 22, 2007)

BBC Radio 4, and interesting program about Positional Vertigo during sleep.


----------



## The Z (Mar 22, 2007)

"Wide Open Country" - Alternative Country Radio streaming on line through URGE subscription.


----------



## jkath (Mar 22, 2007)

itunes: The Cure: Why can't I be you?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 22, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> itunes: The Cure: Why can't I be you?


 
Cool tune!!  The Cure rocks!! 

I am listening to (or being forced to listen to) something indistinguishable coming from somewhere inside this building... someone apparantly acquired a guitar recently, he has been strumming it a lot.  Now he started to wailing along... I hope he improves as the warmer weather is coming and we will be leaving the windows open very soon...


----------



## middie (Mar 22, 2007)

" It's Not Over " by Daughtry


----------



## MJ (Mar 24, 2007)

"I stay away" by Alice in Chains


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 26, 2007)

Pink "Dear Mr. President"


----------



## The Z (Mar 26, 2007)

Allison Moorer - "The Definitive Collection"


----------



## RMS (Mar 26, 2007)

Under Pressure- Queen and Bowie


----------



## MJ (Mar 30, 2007)

Five for Fighting.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 30, 2007)

Blue Bayou.....Roy Orbison


----------



## shannon in KS (Apr 17, 2007)

Uncle, I grew up on Roy Orbison!  Love him!

I am listening to Avril newly released today CD, Innocence!  Liking the album so far.... Kinda poppy, not as boy-hating!    This song is my fav so far...

Waking up, see that everything is ok, first time in my life, and everything its so great, slowing down, i look around and i am so amazed, thinking about the little things, i am so amazed, wouldn't change a thing, hold onto it, don't let it pass you by, not a single tear, this is the best feeling, innocence is brilliant, perfect, this moment, so happy, sincere...... sung by her beautiful lilting voice, as it moves you to tears, she sings, so beautiful, state of bliss, it makes you wanna cry.  ahhhh, peace.  how a song can express your feelings for you when you can't find the words...

And, she looks GREAT as a blonde.  sorry, sushi, but I don't think any haircolor could look bad on the Av.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 17, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Blue Bayou.....Roy Orbison



Omigosh, I melt at that song.  I loooove Roy Orbison.  He may have looked like a geek, but he sure had some good music.


----------



## mudbug (May 6, 2007)

Is there nothing finer on a mellow Sunday afternoon than some melancholy Lady Day?

I think not.


----------



## texasgirl (May 16, 2007)

Josh Turner- Me and God. Actually, the whole cd. I love that guy!!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 14, 2008)

highlights of the ring.

right now, from das rheingold, "entrance of the gods into valhalla".

next up, from siegfried, "forest murmurs".


----------



## middie (Jul 14, 2008)

If I Were You by Collin Raye


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 14, 2008)

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?
SpongeBob SquarePants!


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 14, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?
> SpongeBob SquarePants!


 
LOL same here!!


----------



## middie (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh man it's a Spongebob epidemic cause it's here too !!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 14, 2008)

Elvis!! We're watching Jail House Rock


----------



## Goat Stew (Jul 15, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Omigosh, I melt at that song. I loooove Roy Orbison. He may have looked like a geek, but he sure had some good music.


 
looked geekier than Buddy Holly!


----------



## ironchef (Jul 15, 2008)

YouTube - Kardinal Offishall- Dangerous(ft. AKON) [OFFICIAL VIDEO NEW]


----------



## luvs (Jul 15, 2008)

phish's 'a picture of nectar'


----------



## HMGgal (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh man, it's been such a blast reading this ENTIRE thread! It brought back so many memories. At the moment, the All Star game is on (go National League). Yesterday, I watched "Michael," that rather dumb, but sweet movie with John Travolta as an archangel (whatever that is). Neehoo, the soundtrack is really fun: Aretha Franklin, Randy Newman, and remember that song "Spirit in the Sky?" Yeah, that one too. Good housecleaning music. Then Joe Jackson after that, then Etta James, then Coltrane to finish up cleaning the bathtubs.


----------



## Constance (Jul 15, 2008)

Queen...We are the Champions!


----------



## Constance (Jul 15, 2008)

Spirit in the sky is by Norman Greenbaum. I love the song.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 15, 2008)

unfortunately right now I am listening to fake car noises on the xbox.
oh and the keyboard clicking.....


----------



## buckytom (Jul 15, 2008)

dave brubeck, "spring is here".


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 16, 2008)

YouTube - Perlman in Russia- Bazzini

Perlman = best


----------



## middie (Jul 16, 2008)

One Lonely Night by REO Speedwagon


----------



## pdswife (Jul 16, 2008)

the fan in Paul's computer...it's really loud....


----------



## Goat Stew (Jul 16, 2008)

burnt offerings-iced earth


----------



## qmax (Jul 16, 2008)

Current playlist is a mix from 6 Joe Satriani albums.


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 16, 2008)

qmax said:


> Current playlist is a mix from 6 Joe Satriani albums.



I have one of his guitar picks. I got his along with steve vai's and ygnwie malmsteen's at the G3 a few years ago. Each one of them bounced off my dad into my lap when they were thrown.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

qmax said:


> Current playlist is a mix from 6 Joe Satriani albums.


Hiya, qmax! Glad to see you - we've missed you!

I've been grumpy hence there's been a lot of Alanis Morrisette playing here. My boys know when they hear her, it's time to make themselves scarce!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 17, 2008)

pdswife said:


> the fan in Paul's computer...it's really loud....


 
pds, you could do 2 things to solve a noisy fan. get a 1/4" nut driver, a small phillips, and a smaller slotted screwdriver. extract the fan from the computer. it may be in the power supply, or on the processor, or the case may have a seperate fan, if it's a tower.
next, peel back the label to expose the bearing in the center of the fan, and give it a shot with wd40, or even 3-in-1 oil. replace fan.

or

you get a chopstick and jam it into the offending fan. go into the system configs and turn off all of the overheat alarms.

watch paul buy a new, not so noisy computer.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 17, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Hiya, qmax! Glad to see you - we've missed you!
> 
> I've been grumpy hence there's been a lot of Alanis Morrisette playing here. My boys know when they hear her, it's time to make themselves scarce!


 
Why are you so grumpy?
Maybe you outta check out the songs that make you happy thread for awhile!


----------



## qmax (Jul 17, 2008)

goboenomo said:


> I have one of his guitar picks. I got his along with steve vai's and ygnwie malmsteen's at the G3 a few years ago. Each one of them bounced off my dad into my lap when they were thrown.






Would love to have seen G3.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 30, 2008)

"please forgive me", david grey.

YouTube - David Gray - Please Forgive Me

cool electric cello, and the drummer is amazing.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow, I've never even heard of most of the artists that everyone else listens to... 

YouTube - Alice Deejay - Better Off Alone (Extended Mix)


----------



## GB (Aug 2, 2008)

Toubab Krewe. I just found out about these guys. Check them out here. Devil Woman is my favorite song by them. I was hooked from the first bar.


----------



## Toots (Aug 2, 2008)

Since I've been working out more frequently, I've been putting some up tempo numbes on ye old ipod.  I like the new Ting Tings cd and I'm really into Enur + Calabria.  They had a catchy little number on a Target commercial (two girls dancing around their dorm room).  I'm also working out to some old school Run DMC and Laid Back (remember the "white horse" song? its a great work out song if you download a remixed vesion!)


----------



## Katie H (Aug 2, 2008)

_Because You Loved Me_...Celine Dion.  It's Buck and me.  More importantly, it's how Buck took care of me.


----------



## middie (Aug 3, 2008)

Awwww Katie. That song is perfect for what the two of you had.

I'm listening to If I were You by Collin Raye


----------



## luvs (Aug 7, 2008)

phish's 'song i heard theocean sing'


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 7, 2008)

a very loud go-cart buzzing around and around and around and around the house.......


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 7, 2008)

*The voices in my head.  *


----------



## luvs (Aug 9, 2008)

Floyd's 'Breathe'.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 9, 2008)

great tune, luvs.

"look around, choose your own ground".

i'm listening to bach's chaconne, by sarkozy.  YouTube - PART 1 - Bach Chaconne - Guitar, Gergely Sarkozy


----------



## GB (Aug 9, 2008)

Medeski, Martin, & Wood - Let's Go Everywhere. 

They are a jazz trio and some of the most amazing musicians around right now. They recorded this album as a kids album, but their goal was to not dumb down the music just because it was for kids. They did not understand why kids albums all sounded the same and gave the kids a lot more credit than that. The album is amazing. The music is stuff that adults can really enjoy and kids can love it too. The songs that have lyrics are geared towards the kids and are really sweet. We listened to it during dinner last night and all 4 of us were bopping our heads and dancing in our seats.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 15, 2008)

YouTube - Booker T & The MG's - Green Onions (Stax,Volt Tour 1967) 
 
 ​


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 15, 2008)

3 Doors Down "Seventeen Days" CD


----------



## JohnL (Aug 15, 2008)

Listening to talk radio right now, "The Ron Smith Show" in Baltimore.


----------



## qmax (Aug 30, 2008)

George Duke.  Brazilian Love Affair.  Latin fusion jazz at it's best.


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Aug 31, 2008)

*music for your head*

i'm late to the game on this post and did not read it all. this is a link to pandora, an online radio station that may be gone soon. after trying many online radio stations and sat. radio this is the best i've found. plug in a few of your favortie artists and you will find songs you forgot about and new artists you like. just posting here but this site has been a great find. hope you like it too.
Pandora Radio - Listen to Free Internet Radio, Find New Music


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Aug 31, 2008)

stations i like

clint mansell,
johnny cash,
whitney houston,
sonic youth,
patsy cline,
pixies,
dj shadow,
massive attack,
the allman brothers,
atmosphere,
mos def,
swithchblade symph,
etta james,
ect.


----------



## qmax (Aug 31, 2008)

sichuan dingdong said:


> stations i like
> 
> clint mansell,
> johnny cash,
> ...




Mine:

Lee Ritenour
Larry Carlton
Hellacasters
Riviera Paradise(Stevie Ray)
Satriani
Setzer
Robben Ford
Pat Methany
SquibCakes (Tower of Power)
Gauraldi (Vince)

Hey, I'm a guitar geek.

I will mourn the passing of Pandora.


----------



## GB (Aug 31, 2008)

Pandora is great. I have found out about so many artists that I had never heard of before, but now love because of Pandora. I have also listened to artists that I thought I would hate, but turns out I really like because of Pandora.


----------



## The Z (Aug 31, 2008)

qmax said:


> I will mourn the passing of Pandora.


I'm not up on what's happening (just discovered Pandora).  Is it shutting down?


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Aug 31, 2008)

this is the last thing i read about it. i would be willing to pay a small monthly fee for the service. my thinking is that pandora is too big to go away completely. 
Report: Fees may sink Pandora soon | News - Digital Media - CNET News


----------



## The Z (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  I mainly use Rhapsody and I do pay ($15 per month with unlimited downloads and portability on my media device).  They also offer suggestions and 'radio' streams that I find useful for discovery of new music.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 12, 2008)

with all of this rhapsody stuff going about, i decided to listen to enescu's "romanian rhapsody".  

YouTube - George Enescu - "Romanian Rhapsody" - Sergiu Celibidache


----------



## smoke king (Sep 14, 2008)

mudbug said:


> nice oldie album that I finally found on CD - Sweetheart of the Rodeo by the Byrds.  Makes me nostalgic for all my former pickin' and grinnin' buddies from the old days.



Too true- an absolute classic that was way ahead of its time, and still relevant today. I think I'll dig it out right after I get done listening to "Strangers Almanac" by Whiskeytown.


----------



## Lynd (Sep 15, 2008)

REM at the moment


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 9, 2009)

Pachelbel's Canon

YouTube - pachelbel's Canon in D--Soothing music(the best version)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 9, 2009)

Love it!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 9, 2009)

Isn't it lovely, Uncle Bob? I love this one too

Elgar- Nimrod- Enigma Variations

YouTube - Elgar - Nimrod (from "Enigma Variations")


----------



## kadesma (Jul 9, 2009)

texasgirl said:


> Pachelbel's Canon
> 
> YouTube - pachelbel's Canon in D--Soothing music(the best version)


Stacy,
this was played at both my girls weddings...We all love it
kades


----------



## luvs (Jul 9, 2009)

tool, 46 & 2.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jul 10, 2009)

I am listening to "The Best Of Gracie Fields".Her songs from 1935 thru 1951. She was from England. I especialy like "If I Can Help Someone" and "Serenade Of The Bells".


----------



## katybar22 (Jul 10, 2009)

Zac Brown Band.  I'm not a country music fan at all, but these songs are more blue grass, some very patriotic, some love songs and most just a lot of southern fun.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jul 14, 2009)

One of my favorites, Jussi Bjorling and Robert Merrill singing together.

YouTube - Jussi Björling & Robert Merrill / Pearl Fishers Duet


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 15, 2009)

The carpenters 35th anniversary cd set, CD 1, solitaire, and it made a tear visit.

But I'm an old softy from way back 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08t5i-Hxh94


----------

